# fighting that acne



## andy (Aug 20, 2019)

can't say im having lot of it, but sometimes it irritates me.

So, is there a well known way to fight it? thanks guys/girl


----------



## stonetag (Aug 20, 2019)

If your breakouts are minor-ish you will get a lot of good suggested products, meds, but if severe ends up being the case there is only one thing that really works, Accutane.


----------



## Oblivious (Aug 20, 2019)

Honestly I use Vitamin E Ointment, its a bit pricey at about 8-10 dollars a jar but itll last you a month or two. I put it on before when i wake up and mid day, resaults are almost instant and it will fix the color of the pimples too


----------



## CJ (Aug 20, 2019)

From my experience, the hormonal acne that starts deep inside the skin, nothing helped except lowering the dose of androgens.

For oily skin, I keep a case of homemade acne pads in my car and in my work bag. I get the large cotton makeup removal pads(basically gauze) and I soak them in the salicylic acid liquid in a locking waterproof tupperware container. Use when needed, to help lessen the acne that starts from dirty clogged pores.


----------



## andy (Aug 20, 2019)

cool. thanks for the tips i'll try some


----------



## andy (Aug 20, 2019)

any supplementation would help ?


----------



## TODAY (Aug 20, 2019)

Vitamin D and zinc supplementation has been shown to reduce breakouts in some people, but neither is a magic bullet.

There's some pretty iffy science on B5 megadosing. Recent studies suggest that it's not a particularly effective treatment for cystic acne, but there are some anecdotal reports of people having great success with large daily doses.


----------



## snake (Aug 20, 2019)

andy said:


> any supplementation would help ?


None but I'm sure some company would tell you differently. 

CJ mentioned salicylic acid. I would also add in some benzoyl peroxide. Avoid hydrogen peroxide for any length of time. Retin-A is also good for turning over your skin cells. You need to get out in front of acne because once it starts, little can be done to fix the problem.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 20, 2019)

Get weekly facials


----------



## Gabriel (Aug 20, 2019)

^^^^^ This guy...more frequent showers...Too strong products cause me more issues


----------



## Beezy (Aug 21, 2019)

Someone in here recommended this stuff, and it worked. I only got it on NPP/Test, not on TRT, but it was bad on my back.


----------



## snake (Aug 21, 2019)

Beezy said:


> Someone in here recommended this stuff, and it worked. I only got it on NPP/Test, not on TRT, but it was bad on my back.


 I'm not sure that has the same active ingredient as Retin-A cream and there are all kinds of claims that fly around with beauty products to make me wonder about this one. I'm not questioning that it worked for you Beezy, just that this may work better. 

Here's a link for you lazy fuuks. You still need to deal with the ADC shipping cost and delivery time so have it on hand PRIOR to a cycle.

https://www.alldaychemist.com/retino-a-cream-05-20gm-tube.html

For Andy:

Something to note: The Retin-A cream will cause a faster turnover of your skin cells as it's designed to do. This is not a big deal for someone unless they are trying to acquire that BB tan like you need at times. You will find that your face (if that's where you apply it) will be noticeably less tan than other parts of your body. If this is a concern, just make it up on the pre-competition spray.


----------



## andy (Aug 21, 2019)

snake said:


> For Andy:
> 
> Something to note: The Retin-A cream will cause a faster turnover of your skin cells as it's designed to do. This is not a big deal for someone unless they are trying to acquire that BB tan like you need at times. You will find that your face (if that's where you apply it) will be noticeably less tan than other parts of your body. If this is a concern, just make it up on the pre-competition spray.



ok, good to know about the tan part, thanks snake


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 21, 2019)

How often do you change your pillow case?


----------

